# Boots 5 days early test result??



## mummy to 2

Hi Ladies.

Please could you give me some advice.

I'm so confused and dont really know what to think.
Yesterday I tested with a FRER and got a vvfbfp at around 5 minutes after I POAS. Took an asda test and negative!!
This morning I popped to boots and brought a 5 days early pack of two tests. At around 5 minutes my test line was getting pinker by the minute and I dont have to squint to see it.
I shall add the result from today's boots one.
Is it still a faint bfp or evap line?

I really dont know what to believe.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## HLx

I definitely see it but it looks grey?


----------



## mummy to 2

I know. Looking at it it's most definitly pink! I cant seem to get a picture so you can see the pink


----------



## mummy to 2




----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. I hope it's the start of a BFP. Good luck :)


----------



## mummy to 2

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it. I hope it's the start of a BFP. Good luck :)

Thank you xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say early bfp hun, good luck x


----------



## aymz1983

I'm wary if boots tests as I had a faint positive on mine (albeit not their early test just standard) and a negative on frer. Apparently boots have had issues with false positives atm as I have now discovered :( it could he that the asda test wasn't sensitive enough to pick up what the boots and frer did.
However if you have had a bfp on boots and the frer I'm inclined to say that it looks like the start of your bfp :) heres hoping all your lines get darker! X


----------



## mummy to 2

aymz1983 said:


> I'm wary if boots tests as I had a faint positive on mine (albeit not their early test just standard) and a negative on frer. Apparently boots have had issues with false positives atm as I have now discovered :( it could he that the asda test wasn't sensitive enough to pick up what the boots and frer did.
> However if you have had a bfp on boots and the frer I'm inclined to say that it looks like the start of your bfp :) heres hoping all your lines get darker! X

Oh really. Thanks for letting me know. I wont buy any more boots ones then. Yea that's what I thought, if a faint bfp on frer as well as boots maybe hopefully a bfp. Thanks for replying xc


----------



## mummy to 2

Bfn this morning on frer :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry hun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

mummy to 2 said:


> Bfn this morning on frer :(

I'm so sorry :(


----------

